
Proposal to start a new implementation of Thunderbird based on web technologies - e15ctr0n
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/tb-planning/SPs8gzO5Wy0
======
thinkling
Previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156251)

